# Neue Grafikkarte für AGP Platz



## Draxx (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist das ich gerne eine neue Grafikkarte haben möchte. Nur ich weiß nicht welche   .

Mein System ist folgendes:

Athlon MP XP 1700+
1,3gig Ram (1024MB DDR 333MHZ + 256MB DDR 333MHZ)
ATI Radeon 9600 PRO
Asus A7V8X
und halt noch die Laufwerke halt...


Welche Grafikkarte für F.E.A.R und co... für unter 250€ bietet noch genug Leistung für kommende Spiele ohne groß aufrüsten zu müssen.


Mfg Draxx


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Ist zwar PCI-E Aber Ich empfehl die GeForce 6600GT von MSI (StarForce).

Damit zock Ich z.B. Most Wanted auch auf hoch.
Die gibts glaub auch für AGP.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alex Duschek (15. Dezember 2005)

Naja,wenn du dir wirklich ne 6600GT holst (dürfte eins der schnellsten AGP Modelle sein),dann bremst sie vermutlich dein Prozessor aus,da er für so eine Karte wohl etwas zu langsam ist,es wird dir wahrscheinlich einiges an Performance verloren gehen


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Die GeForce 4Ti-Serie ist auch gut, habe Ich auch eine gehabt, ne 4200er.

Aber keine Ahnung ob da FEAR geht, ahbe das Spiel nicht.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Grimreaper (15. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die GeForce 4Ti-Serie ist auch gut, habe Ich auch eine gehabt, ne 4200er.
> MfG Alexander12



Der war gut! Dir ist schon bewusst, dass ne GF4-Ti schlechter ist als seine aktuelle Karte?

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Käme eine 9800XT vielleicht in Frage?
Ist halt nicht die neue X-Serie.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Dezember 2005)

moin


@Alexander12
Hast du eigentlich eine Ahnung wovon du redest oder wirfst du nur die Bezeichnungen ein paar neuerer KArten in den Raum?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## smileyml (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine ähnliche Frage, besser gesagt die gleiche.

Mein System
Asus P4P800
PIV 3,0Ghz
3GB RAM
Laufwerke natürlich auch
und als Grafikkarte habe ich auch die Radeon 9600 Pro von Sapphire.

Welche bessere AGP-Karte würdet ihr empfehlen? Auch die 6600GT?

Grüße und dankeschön Marco


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> @Alexander12
> Hast du eigentlich eine Ahnung wovon du redest oder wirfst du nur die Bezeichnungen ein paar neuerer KArten in den Raum?



Bei den ATI's kenn Ich mich nicht so gut aus, mein ´Freund hat aber ne 9800XT, die ist recht gut. Ach, die 9800XT ist nicht "neu", die gibts schon ne Weile. Aber schnellere würde bremsen, wie oben schon gesagt.

@smileyml:
Hier würd die 6600GT z.b. passen. 

Wäre aber mit PCI-E natülich besser, weil AGP einfach ausstirbt.
Die 7800GT(X) gibts meines Wissens gar nicht mehr  für AGP-Slots.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Paule (15. Dezember 2005)

@smileyml: Naja, ich würde zu ner ati x850xt raten, wenn du was für agp brauchst. kommt drauf an, wieviel Geld du ausgeben willst

MfG

Paule


----------



## Gudy (15. Dezember 2005)

hatte bis vor 3Wochen eine 9600 und habe jetzt auf X800Pro umgerüstet. hat bei e-bug 225€ gekostet. Habe im 3dmark 2005 fast 5000 Punkte was für einen Athlon 2800+ mit 1GB ram glaub ich nicht schlecht ist. Unter 4000 Punkte würd ich Fear aber nicht spielen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12,

dein Engagement hier im Sinne der Zahl deiner Beiträge in Ehren, aber ich möchte dich
nun wirklich langsam mal bitten, nur dann auf Fragen zu antworten, wenn du wirklich
Ahnung hast von dem, was du verzapfst.
Es kann nicht angehen, dass du mit irrsinnigen Mengen wirklich mangelhafter Antworten
dieses Forum überflutest. Das ist weiß Gott nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Schreib dann, wenn du wirklich hieb und stichfest etwas weißt.
Aber bitte halte dich an Dieter Nuhr, wenn du etwas lediglich
vermutest oder eigentlich gar nicht so richtig Bescheid weißt.

Danke im Namen Aller hier auf tutorials.de
Martin


----------



## Paule (15. Dezember 2005)

Nächstes Jahr soll es eine GeForce 7800 GS für AGP geben. Ich schätze mal, das wäre dann die leistungsfähigste Grafikkarte für den aussteerbenden AGP-Slot.Ich würde aber arg bezweifeln, ob sich das noch lohnt, im nächsten Jahr eine AGP-Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## Draxx (15. Dezember 2005)

@Gudy kannst du mir vielleicht ein link geben?


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe Mal für dich gesucht hier hast ein paar Links für die X800Pro:

Bei Guenstiger.de 
Bei ebay 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Paule (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich schätze mal, dass Gudy die hier meinte:

http://www.ebug-europe.com/bug/defa...eepLink=,Hardware,GRAKA-ATIC-ATIX800110023238
@Alexander, die Ergebnisse, die guenstiger.de da präsentiert kann man ja wohl vergessen

MfG

Paule


----------



## Draxx (15. Dezember 2005)

nur bis bitte max 250€ weil bi günstiger die Angebote fangen ja erst ab 320€ an XD


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> @Alexander, die Ergebnisse, die guenstiger.de da präsentiert kann man ja wohl vergessen



Ja, deswegen hae Ich ja noch den Link von eBay gepostet.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## smileyml (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

da ich ja dann nicht ganz soviel Geld ausgebenb wollte, habe ich mal kurz recherchiert und noch eine Frage.
Wäre eine 6600GT oder eine normale 6800 beser bzw. leistungsstärker für mein System?

Grüße Marco


----------



## digiTAL (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi Draxx,

für dein System sollte die 6600GT ordentlich Leistung bei deinem PC bringen! Die GeForce 6800 ist ein bisschen schneller, kommt aber darauf an wie Sie von den Taktraten und Speicheranbindung her ausgestattet ist.

Aber du kannst dir gerne die 6800er kaufen, nur würde dir sozusagen die meiste Leistung durch deinen langsamen Prozessor verloren gehen.

Oder du machst das ganz anders, vielleicht kaufst du dir ja demnächst auch noch eine neue CPU!? Dann könntest du vielleicht sogar eine 6800GT genehmigen.

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. Dezember 2005)

Kleiner Tipp:
Für Preissuche würde ich nur http://www.geizhals.at verwenden, da dort in den meisten Fällen die meisten Angebote und die günstigsten Preise zu finden sind


----------

